# Autotrail Tracker EKS bed



## Kimble (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi. I am after some advice on the bed layout of my tracker eks, it is a 2007 4 berth model. It is our first MH and I am a bit confused by the bed set up in the lounge. It didn't come with instructions for the bed but I thought it would be fairly simple to put up. The side facing seat just pulls out but on the side where the seatbelts are there seems to be a bit of the base missing. When it's all put up I can't seem to find anything that would be classed as support slats. 
Any help would be appreciated.

Kim


----------



## apache55 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi Kimble, a hole something like in the attached picture ?


----------



## Kimble (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, that's exactly it. Am I missing something? Is it meant to be 2 singles?
Kim


----------



## apache55 (Jun 1, 2008)

I contacted both my dealership and Auto-Trail and both advised that's how it is designed. Supposedly the small panel of slats on the left in my picture is meant to cover the hole in the middle and the actual hole will be against the van wall ?? I was neither happy or satisfied with this, so I made up my own slat panel to put in the gap.


----------



## Kimble (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for that. I thought I was missing something. Looks like I will have to do some DIY!


----------

